# Traeger Scallops and Bacon



## disco (Nov 14, 2020)

I have been making scallops wrapped in bacon for decades. I always make them the same way.

I wrap bacon around a scallop, put a toothpick through to secure the bacon and grill them on my Weber Genesis on high.

They looked and tasted great. However, the toothpicks would char, and you had to keep turning the scallops to get equal browning.

The other day, I was cooking some of my Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Potatoes in my smoker. The bacon was getting a nice colour. Why couldn’t I do my Scallops and Bacon in the smoker?

Here’s how I did it.

I wrapped each scallop in a piece of bacon. They were smaller so I cut each slice of bacon to fit. I put them all on a rack so I could put them in the smoker all at once.

I preheated my Traeger Timberline to 425 F (218 C). I put the scallops in with the intention of turning them after about 4 minutes. When I opened, there was nice browning on all surfaces. Let’s hear it for those fans in pellet smokers! I just let them go for another 4 minutes, until the bacon was nicely coloured.

I will note that my Traeger Timberline has a very steady heat. My prior pellet smoker had a fair amount of direct heat from below and I would likely have to turn them once. Experiment with your pellet smoker.

I used the rack to take them all out at once.

Serve with seafood sauce if desired.














The Verdict

The reason I make these all the time is She Who Must Be Obeyed loves them. She said these were as good as any I’ve made. I mopped my brow like I had been working hard and never told her how much easier this was. Just put the scallops in and they cook. The toothpicks got a little colour but didn’t char at all and the bacon browned evenly. Perfect!

Disco


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 14, 2020)

Nice disco. Do mine the same way on my pellet smoker. We love them


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2020)

those look amazing Disco!  You deserve extra credit for all your hard work!

Ryan


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice disco. Do mine the same way on my pellet smoker. We love them



Thanks, but you could have told me sooner! It is way easier!



Brokenhandle said:


> those look amazing Disco!  You deserve extra credit for all your hard work!
> 
> Ryan



Thats what I told She Who Must Be Obeyed, Ryan! She is almost finished laughing.


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 14, 2020)

Well done disco! These look great!


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2020)

tag0401 said:


> Well done disco! These look great!


Thanks, Adam. These are my get out of jail card with She Who Must Be Obeyed. She can't stay mad at me when I make these for her.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 14, 2020)

Those look awesome! I love scallops. Ive had them wrapped in bacon but never done it myself. I should change that! Nice job disco!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 14, 2020)

Looks great! 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 14, 2020)

Yum !


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Those look awesome! I love scallops. Ive had them wrapped in bacon but never done it myself. I should change that! Nice job disco!



You really should! You know they are easy, I do them!



JLeonard said:


> Looks great!
> Jim



Thanks, Jim.



chopsaw said:


> Yum !



Thanks so much!


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 14, 2020)

That is a lot of scallops! I love them with a blanket of bacon.  
Speaking of burned toothpicks.... Have you ever seen a turkey lacing kit?





One of my cookin' buddies called one day and said he was at the store and they were on close-out for a screaming deal.  I was kind of busy and told him to buy me $5 worth.  Turns out they were $0.10 per card   . They work great for skewering about anything and you never worry about them burning.  One of the best uses is for asparagus rafts.  Because they are too sharp you have to marinate in a dish or tray instead of a plastic bag... but on the grill you can turn 6 at once.  I did trim some down for making pig candy for pinning bacon to a beef fillet.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2020)

Very nice and they always taste better when your find an easier way to  make them...JJ


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> That is a lot of scallops! I love them with a blanket of bacon.
> Speaking of burned toothpicks.... Have you ever seen a turkey lacing kit?
> View attachment 470839
> 
> ...



I have lots of skewers that are decades old. I don't care to use them for appetizers as they are rather utility looking but I suppose they are more environmentally sound!



chef jimmyj said:


> Very nice and they always taste better when your find an easier way to  make them...JJ



Truth! Thanks, Chef.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2020)

Beautiful Scallops wrapped in Bacon, Disco!!!
LOL---I could tell you a Great story about them at Bear Jr's Wedding, but I don't have time now. Ask me about it sometime.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful Scallops wrapped in Bacon, Disco!!!
> LOL---I could tell you a Great story about them at Bear Jr's Wedding, but I don't have time now. Ask me about it sometime.
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks, Bear! I'll hold you to teling the story!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2020)

disco said:


> Thanks, Bear! I'll hold you to teling the story!




*OK Disco—Here Goes the “Scallops” story I promised you:*

Many Moons ago my Brother’s daughter got married at the resort “Shawnee On The Delaware”, in the Pocono Mountains, of East PA.
The wedding was outside, and they served Hors D’oeuvres on a long covered front porch.
One of the choices they had on the trays was “Scallops wrapped in Bacon”, which has always been my Favorite. However every time a Tray of the various treats got to me, the Scallops wrapped in Bacon were gone. I think I managed to grab one the whole time. I complained a couple times about it.

Then a couple years later, Bear Jr & Bethany were getting married at “Stroudsmoor Country Inn”, which is only a few miles from where “Shawnee” is.
Again the wedding was outside, next to a Beautiful Cedar Pavilion, and after the ceremony they served Hors D’oeuvres in the yard, both under the Pavilion and in the open under the Sun.
Again they had “Scallops wrapped in Bacon”, and they had about 5 or 6 servers (Young Guys & Girls) carrying these big trays of various choices to every one standing around.
The first Tray I saw came right to me first, so I put a couple on a little plate, figuring this will be the last chance I get at these things. 
Then a couple minutes later, another server came by & stopped by me, so I grabbed a couple more Wrapped Scallops. Then another one, and another one, and another one, each time I grabbed a couple more Scallops Wrapped in Bacon. It just kept on like that, one after another.
Finally I stopped the one Young Lady Server, and asked “Am I imagining it, or are you all coming to me first with your trays?”  She replied, “We got orders from today’s Groom that whenever we have a Fresh bunch of Scallops Wrapped in Bacon on our Trays, to go directly to the Big Guy in the Tuxedo first”. And that’s what they all did. I looked over at Bear Jr, and he had a Big Grin on his face, while motioning like he was eating a Scallop with his one hand, with his other Thumb up. I don’t have any idea how many I had in those 90 minutes, before we all went inside for the Big Dinner, but I didn’t have a whole lot of room left.

So Bear Jr did it again—He always manages to take care of his Old Dad !!!

Somebody did a Great Job raising that Kid!!

End of Story.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 17, 2020)

that's an awesome story! Thanks for sharing 

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks for the Likes, Guys!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Nov 19, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> *OK Disco—Here Goes the “Scallops” story I promised you:*
> 
> Many Moons ago my Brother’s daughter got married at the resort “Shawnee On The Delaware”, in the Pocono Mountains, of East PA.
> The wedding was outside, and they served Hors D’oeuvres on a long covered front porch.
> ...



Great story, great son! Nothing more than you deserve though!


----------

